# Miles the diabetic V (Routine)



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello all,
So I thought I would continue my story about Miles and his road to controlling his diabetes. After a diagnosis you have to put them into a strict diet and fitness routine. This will help to make blood glucose levels consistent while you and your vet determine how much insulin you need to inject daily.

ROUTINE
Every day we wake up at 5:45 am for breakfast, 2 cups of "Taste of the Wild" dry food. Miles must eat just before he receives and insulin injection which helps with the energy absorbtion process. After his injection he gets 2 treats, first one is a freebie for always being awesome with his injections, and the 2nd is earned by following a few commands.

Once he gets his injection, its pottie time, business as usual there we just have to watch for any of the symptoms I mentioned in my last post.

Everyday Miles gets at an hour of exercise at a park close to the house and he will consume 3 of his treats during his daily exercise. This includes off leash walking, runs, ball retreiving and command training. Again its important we keep his exercise amount the same everyday as it could impact his blood glucose levels if he gets to much or not enough. 

Lastly Miles gets his dinner again at 5:45 pm and we repeat the morning process with injection and treats. 

All his food, every treat, and his exercise must remain consistent everyday to keep those BG levels consistent for the amount of insulin we give him.

SPECIALIST
It take a several months to figure out the correct dose of insulin to give your pet. We began to see a diabetic vet specialist who help us along with the process of getting Miles diabetes under control. 

There they do a blood glucose curve which requires Miles to stay for about 12 hours. This allows them to see Miles BG levels and how they rise between his injection times. If they are too high then we increase his insulin doses. 

We took Miles in about every 3 months until we figured out how much insulin to give him. Now he only has to see them every 6 months for routine checks on his BG levels. Last visit he weighed in at a lean 70 lbs.

VERDICT
Miles lives in a house with my wife, a niece(3 years), a nephew (1 year)and Me! He is a very loving V and one of the best companions I have ever had in my life. Now that we are in Seattle we have family that helps us with his routine when our jobs require us both to be away. 

If y'all ever have question about diabetes please don't hesistate to ask. Miles turned 2 on March 1st this year and he is still doing fantastic!

Below is a picture of him sitting next to me the last time I took him to his specialist. He hates sitting on floors if there is a chair or couch nearby. Take care all!

Jrod


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Jrod. 

Seems like you have everything under control now. I can only imagine how stressful it was getting to this point. We love our V's so much. 

Incidentally, my husband's name is Miles and we are moving back to the Seattle area in about 6 weeks. 

Best of luck with Miles.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Miles' schedule brings back a lot of memories for me! You get so used to it, though... and the reward is sure worth the effort! Miles is so lucky to have found the right family!!


----------

